# Santa Came Early



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Received a call from the shop late yesterday. My new wheels and tires arrived
AZA -Z08s 18x 8.5 front & 18x9.5 rears with Nitto 555s 245 front and Nitto 555 DRs 285 rears. Going to drop off my car tomorrow [ 11-10-09 ]. also getting new rear Pedder springs, shocks and bushings


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see them installed. That looks like a pricey package.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*NICE*


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Can't wait to see them installed. That looks like a pricey package.


Will post some pics when the car is done. Took it to the shop today


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Not a bad rim choice :cheers

Those DRs look sexy, I might just have to get some...


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

sexy looking shoes.. wow.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Not a bad rim choice :cheers
> 
> Those DRs look sexy, I might just have to get some...


Thanks. Most likely I won't get my car back till next week. The owner of the shop told me one of his guys are out sick and it leaves him a little short handed. I told him NO RUSH, it is going to rain Friday and Saturday and I hate to drive my GTO in the rain.


----------



## bigmike89 (Nov 19, 2009)

how are you fitting those 285s on the car most people told me i couldn't go any wider than 275s


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bigmike89 said:


> how are you fitting those 285s on the car most people told me i couldn't go any wider than 275s


They have to trim the rear fender lip plus I added Pedders 1 1/2 in riser springs. The owner of the shop that is doing the work for me has 305s on the rear of his 04 GTO and he did the same thing. Our rear wheels are 9 1/2 in wide. Another thing that helps is that I am running Nitto 555 tires and they have a very low profile.


----------



## bigmike89 (Nov 19, 2009)

see i wanted to put 305s on my 04 and had no idea how to and i cant find a site for the pedders springs either


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

What is the offset on the rear wheels? Mine are 9.5" wide too with an original offset of 45mm. I had another 3mm shaved off. I shaved my rear fenders too and my tires (275/30/19) clear the fender by about a 1/4". I have Pedders 0 drop springs and drag bags. The car sits very nice with 10 lbs. in the bags. I didn't want to get raised springs which, I think, would have had the rear too high in the back.

Get them pics up as soon as you can brother.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bigmike89 said:


> see i wanted to put 305s on my 04 and had no idea how to and i cant find a site for the pedders springs either


The shop I use got them from one of their suppliers. the shop sent me a few pictures of my car today. The wheels and tires are on and the springs and shocks have been installed. The rear fender lips will get trimmed Saturday or Monday.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> The shop I use got them from one of their suppliers. the shop sent me a few pictures of my car today. The wheels and tires are on and the springs and shocks have been installed. The rear fender lips will get trimmed Saturday or Monday.


Damn I hate when tire shops don't remove the sticker on the tire. It's a good thing you have the rear springs because even with the fender trimming you still were going to get some rubbing. Looking at the last picture it looks like they're gonna have to remove all of the fender lip. 

The car look good though. Enjoy!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice!!! I had seen those wheels on a website,but didn't think they'd look too good,but boy was I wrong...........they look great!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Damn I hate when tire shops don't remove the sticker on the tire. It's a good thing you have the rear springs because even with the fender trimming you still were going to get some rubbing. Looking at the last picture it looks like they're gonna have to remove all of the fender lip.
> 
> The car look good though. Enjoy!



Thank you.


The owner of the performance shop will trim the fenders today. Not sure how much he will have to cut. He has the same size wheels on his 04 GTO with the same offset but with 305 tires. It took a little playing around to get his not to rub at all. Hope mine turn out the same way.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What is the offset on the rear wheels? Mine are 9.5" wide too with an original offset of 45mm. I had another 3mm shaved off. I shaved my rear fenders too and my tires (275/30/19) clear the fender by about a 1/4". I have Pedders 0 drop springs and drag bags. The car sits very nice with 10 lbs. in the bags. I didn't want to get raised springs which, I think, would have had the rear too high in the back.
> 
> Get them pics up as soon as you can brother.




If I remember correctly, they said the offset is a 40MM in the rear. My OEM springs were starting to get soft and the rear was sitting a little lower then normal. I had to get new springs anyways so I figured we might as well get riser springs for added room for the new wheels and tires. If the rear looks a little too high when I pick it up, I guess I will have to a will have to live with it like that for a while


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What is the offset on the rear wheels? Mine are 9.5" wide too with an original offset of 45mm. I had another 3mm shaved off. I shaved my rear fenders too and my tires (275/30/19) clear the fender by about a 1/4". I have Pedders 0 drop springs and drag bags. The car sits very nice with 10 lbs. in the bags. I didn't want to get raised springs which, I think, would have had the rear too high in the back.
> 
> Get them pics up as soon as you can brother.


This picture gives you a better idea of the height of the rear end. Don't think it looks bad.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> This picture gives you a better idea of the height of the rear end. Don't think it looks bad.


It doesn't look bad at all. Better than I thought.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> It doesn't look bad at all. Better than I thought.


Thanks. Going to pick up my car today. It has been ready for the past several days but due to illness I have not been able to go get it.


----------

